# Necrons Leak - The Inside Story - Live Show Thursday Night



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Guys

Big thanks to jezlad and the guys for allowing me to post this!

There have been a fair number of allegations and misinformation running around regarding our handling of the Necron Leak, makes for interesting reading... however...

For those that are interested we’re running a LIVE show ( We call it Turn8 ) on Thursday Night 10pm BST (GMT+1) where we will be giving the inside story on this whole affair

We won’t be discussing our source but I’ll be happy to say who it wasn’t!

More info will be published here: http://www.beastsofwar.com

You can contact us on the show with questions etc by tweeting @beastsofwar

Feel free to post questions etc below I may not be able to answer all of them, but this will give us the chance to set the record straight and give anyone whose interested a glimpse into how these leaks come about and are managed.

Thanks Folks for making Friday Night so exciting!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Only question I have would be if GW legal has contacted you yet  They are usually very quick with things like these, at least in my experience and Oh do I have experience 

Also I still haven't received the box of mech warrior minis I won early last month


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Only question I have would be if GW legal has contacted you yet  They are usually very quick with things like these, at least in my experience and Oh do I have experience
> 
> Also I still haven't received the box of mech warrior minis I won early last month


Drop Andy an email andy [at] beastsofwar [dot] com and he'll get you sorted! But remind him which compo it was and what prize 

Cheers

Warren


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Whats to tell about the leak? Someone got a copy of next months WD early, and you somehow got ahold of it..... Hardly Watergate *shrugs*


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

Ever since I saw the Necron leak by Beasts of War I've been feeling...well pissed to be honest. Not at the release, but at the fact that they were leaked so close to the actual release day, but I just couldn't put a finger on exactly why. I realise now that it's because it feels like someone went and found my Christmas presents and showed them to me 2 weeks early. I've spent months waiting for this and to have the surprise turn up early with only 2 weeks left, just feels like a kick in the nuts.

I was curious, I must say though about all the internet drama surrounding it, so I searched around and found a few articles explaining that I too was not the only person upset by the leaks, not for the same reasons mind you.

http://blog.spikeybits.com/2011/10/rumors-new-necrons-why-this-is-bad-pics.html

This article for me, seemed like the most interesting one, as it's written by an independent retailer, if you can't be bothered to read it, although I would recommend it, I'll quickly try to summarize. He basically says that this sudden rumour drop along with the cunningly sudden announcement of Necron Advanced Orders on Wayland Games has screwed a fair number of independent retailers (of course this is just his opinion, not being an independent retailer, I have no opinion on this). 

Should this be true, well then I would have to say I'm even more disappointed.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

So people hate on GW for clamping down on information and not releasing anything a moment before they have to and then leaks/sneak peeks are also bad?

:shok:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Seems kinda sad to me that people are claiming Beasts of War is funded for, and an advertising front for companies like Wayland Games... I mean, it only took me 5 minutes to find out with a quick google search that Beast of War is part funded by an irish media company, which explains their video editing.... 

I'll point out that Total Wargamers also put up packs and figures around the same time as Wayland did... they gonna suggest that they too fund Beasts of War? Its ridiculous.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

The thing is that while stores are probably forbidden from saying anything too far in advance, they have to put orders in for their own stuff at about the same time that the leak happened. Did Wayland and others jump the shark by already putting up advanced orders? Probably. 

However to be fair, indies have just as much of a right to do so if they feel they need to in order to compete. Personaly I have an indy that I go through all the time for my stuff, he's a good guy, straight shooter and tries to get me the best deals. That's all that any gamer is really looking for, the name on the store may change but the desire of the consumer to get the most for what they're paying is constant. 

I suppose that I'm basically saying to the indy shops and others to stop bitching. A leak ALWAYS happens, it's not like it's the first time in life that we've been shown something before it's confirmed or some such non-sense. It's the nature of the beast. Grow a pair and move on.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Exactly... In recent years, I can't think of a single release we didn't have details and pictures leaked for in advance before any of the official stuff came out.

Personally...I just think that some people (tastey taste of BoK in particular) are just pissed that they keep getting scooped and their own rumours are proved plain wrong by someone else like Beasts.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone got news of the Monoliths?

My friend is getting anxious about it.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my god! Thank goodness I have no job, friends, family or anything productive to do other then shit in a pot so I can investigate the Warhammer 40k alien agenda plot.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Beast of War is part funded by an irish media company, which explains their video editing....


What has that got to do with anything? Or maybe me being a dumb paddy, I'm just not getting it...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What has that got to do with anything? Or maybe me being a dumb paddy, I'm just not getting it...


People are accusing BoW of being funded by various independant retailers and/or GW themselves, which is why they got the leaked stuff and certain independant retailers had details of kits and costs so soon. I'm pointing out they're so well funded as they've got backing from other places like teh media company rather then because they're funded in some sort of dodgey back room deal.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was refering to why you thought the reason for their dodgy editing was explained by the fact that it was an Irish company backing them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I never said at any point their editing was dodgey. I meant being funded by a media company would actually explain why they have much better quality videos then alot of places.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I never said at any point their editing was dodgey. I meant being funded by a media company would actually explain why they have much better quality videos then alot of places.


My bad. I took you up wrong. It was way past my bed time. I apologise.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> My bad. I took you up wrong. It was way past my bed time. I apologise.


No worries, I realise I'm not always completely clear in what I type at times.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> No worries, I realise I'm not always completely clear in what I type at times.


not sure what you mean


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My only question is that it appears quite clear that these leaks came from a copy of Novembers White Dwarf. However I would like to know if you know of any other releases co-inciding in the same month?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I second MCC's question about GW legal.

As for my own, does BoW actively solicit leaked information or is it a matter of someone approaching BoW and offering said leaked information? 

And that's pretty much it. I'll be dropping by to check out Turn 8 (and any more videos that Darrell's posted since I last dropped by).


----------



## rich1231 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Wayland*



Lubacca said:


> The thing is that while stores are probably forbidden from saying anything too far in advance, they have to put orders in for their own stuff at about the same time that the leak happened. Did Wayland and others jump the shark by already putting up advanced orders? Probably.
> 
> However to be fair, indies have just as much of a right to do so if they feel they need to in order to compete. Personaly I have an indy that I go through all the time for my stuff, he's a good guy, straight shooter and tries to get me the best deals. That's all that any gamer is really looking for, the name on the store may change but the desire of the consumer to get the most for what they're paying is constant.
> 
> I suppose that I'm basically saying to the indy shops and others to stop bitching. A leak ALWAYS happens, it's not like it's the first time in life that we've been shown something before it's confirmed or some such non-sense. It's the nature of the beast. Grow a pair and move on.


Lubacca,

Its rich owner of Wayland here..

3 things I want to point out..

First this stupid rumour was started by... spikeybits themselves a competitor.. ohh look they are a retailer. If they were UK based I would consider libel action such is the absurdity and offensive nature of their remarks.

2nd we get product information generally later than the internet nowadays. We have no inside product information from GW. There is nothing to forbid, we simply dont have information. We certainly dont get WD any earlier than anyone else.

3rd, we added the products based upon the information released by BOW that we watched and dribbled over about 50 times to glean product information.

Actually there is a 4th, BOW being clever and astute saw we had listed the products and linked to them on our store.

I am a bit bore of internet stores being blamed for other store owners not being very good at it.

Man did go to the moon as well.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad you cleared up a few things *rich1231* I always knew it was all lies


----------

